# 2011 Cruze LS - Unusual Sound When Accelerating



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

I have had my new Chevy Cruze for about 3 weeks and it just hit 1,000 miles. A few days ago it started making an unusual noise when I drive it after its been parked. The noise sounds like a spring releasing underneath the vehicle and it happens under first acceleration after the vehicle has been parked (around 15-20 mph). The sound does not occur during normal driving and it does occur after a stop only after the car has been in park. I am not sure what the sound is but I am concerned, does anyone know what might be causing the the spring releasing sound?


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

Almost forgot, it's an LS 1.8 with the 6 speed Automatic Trans


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Do a search in the forum. ABS self test. It's normal.


----------



## kustyn727 (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow finally someone else (i hope) has experienced the same thing as me. I have the auto 1.4T thought. I just never knew how to explain the problem because its abnormal. I only experience it on the first start of the day usualy. It kind of feels/sounds like a grinding noise and i only feel it once i pull out of my drive way and once im releasing the wheel to go straight it happens when i press the gas


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

It's part of the ABS self check like EcoCruzer said, it's 100% normal. We all have it


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Kustyn- what you described sounds more like the TSB issue for the front suspension grinding/squeeling when it's cold/damp outside, there's a temporary "Fix" for it applied by your dealer


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

This must be what I am experiencing too. Hard thing to describe too. Still seems weird to have a grinding noise on cold start up accel. Hopefully all it is is the ABS check as others have said.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

The ABS selftest isn't a grinding noise. It's more of an electronic click type noise. And it will happen only after your engine is off. It should not happen if youre running, putting it into park, then driving again without stopping the engine. Pay attention next time it happens. It shouldn't be too loud but you'll slightly feel it. If it's literally a scraping or grinding type noise or something that sounds harsh then you might have an issue.


----------



## Marie Thorne (Sep 20, 2020)

Mine is doing this too. Has since I got it a few months ago. It only happens when I’m accelerating after reversing from a parked position like when I’m backing out of the driveway. Do I need to have it looked at? What could it be?


----------

